# I'm with you..



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

...anyone else totally peeved that this album isn't very good? 

Looked forward to it for ages, and wondered what might be done with John gone. And it's not very tbh! I can't recall there being a single solo throughout the whole album!! 

Come on chili peppers


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

agreed. seems to be a lot more bass driven than previous stuff, with the guitar at times barely audible


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Bass driven isn't a bad thing at all, especially with fleas style. But there just isn't enough flare from elsewhere. I'm a big fan of their old stuff, uplift mofo party plan features heavily in the car :lol: 

Look around so far is my fav track but that's not all that great itself! 

Back to tre allegri regazzi morti i go!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

You cant beat Mr Frusciante when with the RHCP, but his solo stuff I've never been too keen on.
I didnt like the RHCP with Dave Navarro either lol, but that said I have tickets to see them in November.
The best gig I EVER went to was the Blood Sex Sugar Magic tour at Brixton Academy.
Saw them at Earls Court 2006, was OK but not as good as Brixton.


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

agreed on this. although im a bassist so im liking the more bassy tracks. flea has to go down as one of the top 3 bassists ever


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Envy Valeting said:


> You cant beat Mr Frusciante when with the RHCP, but his solo stuff I've never been too keen on.
> I didnt like the RHCP with Dave Navarro either lol, but that said I have tickets to see them in November.
> The best gig I EVER went to was the Blood Sex Sugar Magic tour at Brixton Academy.
> Saw them at Earls Court 2006, was OK but not as good as Brixton.


Carvel has johns heart and soul poured into it. I absolutely LOVE that song!! shadows collide with people was his best album by a long shot, the rest seemed like he was trying to go for quantity not quality with them 6 albums in like 6 months.


----------

